#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  OHSAS 18002:2008-guidance document

## deepsee

:Smile: 
Guidelines for implementation of OHSAS 18001:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


 :Smile: See More: OHSAS 18002:2008-guidance document

----------


## rash21stcen

Thanks

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks, i search it hard 
i advice every one have look at it

----------


## roslinormansyah35

Thanks a lot

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank you very much

----------


## adelnifoo

thanks it's very useful for me

----------


## ivanilych

hey, thanx!

----------


## sameh82

Thank You So Much

----------


## josey

thanks it's very useful for me

----------


## sasirkumar

Thank you verymuch

----------


## d_kushwah

Good Post, Keep Posting Such Interesting Things

Thank You

----------


## mgkirupa

thanks for your posting.  I am in need of ansi z10, z490.1 and HAZOP softwares.  Can someone help me?

See More: OHSAS 18002:2008-guidance document

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## henrykrisyanto

thanks Sir

----------


## culymtri

Wonderful! thanks for the info that you guys have been discussing. Awesome!!!!

----------


## josey

very thanks, Good Post

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑΙΟΑΝΝ

Thanksss

----------


## arnel_ado

Sir....
The link is dead.

----------


## netspyking

Ok , here is BS OHSAS 18002:2008 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  :Big Grin:

----------


## nnreddy

Hi,

The link is expired,please post it again.

Thanks

----------


## f81aa

netspyking, thank you.

By the way, there is not problem with the link

Regards

----------


## nnreddy

The link is expired please upload again.

Thanks

----------


## netspyking

"nnreddy" Link is ok , by the way click here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nnreddy

The link is expired ,please upload again.



ThanksSee More: OHSAS 18002:2008-guidance document

----------


## spykid

Thanks

----------


## spykid

> Guidelines for implementation of OHSAS 18001:2007
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi,

The link is expired,please post it again.

Thanks

----------


## konoha

dead link..please upload it again.

----------


## nnreddy

The link shows - No such file. Please upload again.

Thanks

----------


## GuDa

Please upload it again

----------


## netspyking

BS OHSAS 18002:2008  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rajpd28

Please send BS OHSAS 18001

Thanks
RKD

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

kindly upload BS OHSAS 18001

S RAJAMANICKAM

----------


## tinku

> BS OHSAS 18002:2008  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks

----------


## tinku

Link for 

OHSAS 18001-2007 - Occupational health and safety management systems - requirements

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## morva2000

good day 
when i am clicking above link it goes to the mentioned site but no download link 
pls help me 
thanks 
isa

----------


## Master22

Link "*******..." was removed...

See More: OHSAS 18002:2008-guidance document

----------


## Nabilia

Both the 18001 and 18002 links just worked for me, people please check all links in a thread before requesting new ones.  :Smile:

----------


## enterdename

the link is broke

----------


## rajpd28

Please send me OHSAS 18001-2007 - Occupational health and safety management systems - requirements 
in ifile link

----------


## Nabilia

OHSAS 18001;2007 - Occupational health and safety management systems - Requirements
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS OHSAS 18002;2008 Occupational health and safety management systems  Guidelines for the implementation of OHSAS 18001;2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much

----------


## enterdename

thank you Nabilia

----------


## Harishchopr

Thanks..........

----------


## selmagis

Thanks for both OHSAS.

----------


## gyver079

have need for ansi Z490-2009. thanks

----------


## AHSE

Thanks too mucch

----------


## alzuhd

Dear Deepsee

no such file message comes up in ifile
please re-upload with thanks

----------


## hollisken

Thanks so much!

See More: OHSAS 18002:2008-guidance document

----------


## morva2000

HI
This file has been removed ,kindly if any one can re upload this file.
Thanks
isa

----------


## georgecis

.......

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent post!
Regards!

----------


## orbawy

Please upload in other links. Thanks in advance.

----------

